# Lyft must be destroyed



## Lyftworsethanuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Lyft has gained an incredible amount on completely undeserved praise in Ubers recent slip ups. 

They chose to do nothing to actually improve conditions for drivers and instead donate millions to charities like ACLU

They are worse and way more dangerous than uber


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Little brother and big brother. Little brother slinks by and big brother takes the hit. Lyft is definitely worse. Shady business practices they incorporate pale in comparison to Uber.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Funny...

How is your tipping going with Uber outside of the app? When tipping is added to Uber, your going to tell the pax to not tip you like the Uber advertisements say, correct?

Doing UberEats yet?


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyft is Uber in a pink tutu™


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Funny...
> 
> How is your tipping going with Uber outside of the app? When tipping is added to Uber, your going to tell the pax to not tip you like the Uber advertisements say, correct?
> 
> Doing UberEats yet?


Lyft owes still its drivers millions in unpaid fares. And Uber has its previous lies about tipping etc. It's hard to say which of the two companies is worse, but Lyft is definitely just as full of scumbags as Uber; it's just they have the good sense not to publicise the fact they are scumbags.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

JJS said:


> Little brother and big brother. Little brother slinks by and big brother takes the hit. Lyft is definitely worse. Shady business practices they incorporate pale in comparison to Uber.


This is because the better boyfriend 
hasn't been consistently sued the way their older frat boy sibling has. Because if they were, our sunny, well mannered, golden haired child would consistently be in the spotlight. Which would force them to clean some skeletons from their closet the way Uber has been made to.

I hope the city SF succeeds in forcing Lyft to publish their company employee labor stats like gender ratios, how many IC drivers operating in city, how many traffic violations/tickets etc. Lyft has been covering up. I'm willing to bet a full day of pay Lyft is far worse than Uber in the degree of organizational dysfunction IE sexual discrimination, cheating ICs etc. Since they've never been audited or scrutinized with the degree of bad PR the way Uber has.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Funny...
> 
> How is your tipping going with Uber outside of the app? When tipping is added to Uber, your going to tell the pax to not tip you like the Uber advertisements say, correct?
> 
> Doing UberEats yet?


I get WAY more tips from my Uber pax than I've ever gotten from Lyft. I was actually hopeful they wouldn't add the option but they are


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV, it is way more on Lyft than Uber; about 4 to 1.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> I'm willing to bet a full day of pay Lyft is far worse than Uber in the degree of organizational dysfunction IE sexual discrimination


Impossible! They have a pink logo!


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Impossible! They have a pink logo!


Remember that used to be a pink mustache. I mean come on! A mustache ride?!?! Lolol


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

I mustache you a question


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Lyftworsethanuber said:


> Lyft has gained an incredible amount on completely undeserved praise in Ubers recent slip ups.
> 
> They chose to do nothing to actually improve conditions for drivers and instead donate millions to charities like ACLU
> 
> They are worse and way more dangerous than uber


They promoted me to a black-car driver today, with the introduction of Lyft LUX in our market. I gotta say, I am loving Lyft right now.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

What car do you roll in ?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyftworsethanuber said:


> Lyft has gained an incredible amount on completely undeserved praise in Ubers recent slip ups.
> 
> They chose to do nothing to actually improve conditions for drivers and instead donate millions to charities like ACLU
> 
> They are worse and way more dangerous than uber


Been saying this for YEARS


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its a greedy money machine cheating drivers


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

The only reason Lyft is not getting slammed is because the media keeps putting Uber under a microscope. I dare anyone in media to start looking into Lyft.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lyft is way better. The passengers are better, too. Uber is a joke.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Both services seemed pretty much the same to me. I often saw few passengers upset with one platform exclusively switch to the other one only to find themselves pretty much in the same exact place regarding the drivers, cars, and overall service.

I used to drive for Lyft Premier, and Uber SELECT and Black. Lyft Premier took out 30%, so I ignored some of their pings when I was at the airport and close to the top of the queue with Uber. --Tesla Model s P90DL The vehicle was strictly a Turo rental the first year.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> Lyft is way better. The passengers are better, too. Uber is a joke.


They are the same PAX!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> Lyft is way better. The passengers are better, too. Uber is a joke.


Not by a long shot, sir. Try again.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Not by a long shot, sir. Try again.


I couldn't care any less about your opinion


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Lyft owes still its drivers millions in unpaid fares. And Uber has its previous lies about tipping etc. It's hard to say which of the two companies is worse, but Lyft is definitely just as full of scumbags as Uber; it's just they have the good sense not to publicise the fact they are scumbags.


Due to a Lyft system issue, I was unable to call a no-show pickup. Called three times and took screenshots. Lyft claimed I don't get paid because I didn't call the pax. Didn't get my measly $4 and didn't drive for them for a while. 
A few months later, they actually lied in a response I sent for an unpaid pax cancellation. Fortunately for me, I screenshot everything and called out their lie. They then paid the cancel fee. That was a few months back and I haven't driven for them since.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> I couldn't care any less about your opinion


Lol!!!! I guess!


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

they should be destroyed!! they destroy many drivers lives!!


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

They have crossed the line with all there corruption, limited rides, 2 rides an hour so drivers can't get there bonus. They are souless!!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Lyft = Stinky Poo


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

they are making drivers homeless! that greedy!


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Lyft has used publicity about social stances and donations to distract from how terribly they treat their drivers.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Lyft is destroying themselves just fine. They don’t need any help.


----------

